
Ask HN: What are your windows aesthetics? - kleer001
Do you use a tiling window manager? If so, which one and why? Do you use a non-standard to your distro window manager? If so why?<p>Are you strictly full screen terminal? Terminals with tabs?<p>Do you use regular old floating windows? (the default)<p>Who&#x27;s gone full &quot;ricing&quot; of their desktop, micro managing their launcher and status bar and fonts?<p>And finally which of you are monsters that leave a litter of various icons all over your desktops? Yuck.
======
pwg
> Do you use a tiling window manager?

No.

> Do you use a non-standard to your distro window manager?

No, it is one of the offerings: Fvwm2

> Why?

Because it does its job, without much fuss, and is infinitely configurable. It
does what I want, when I want, how I want.

> Are you strictly full screen terminal?

No. rxvt or xterms, one with a screen session inside with several terminals in
the screen session.

> Do you use regular old floating windows?

Yes. Very few windows ever get maximized, those that do only stay that way
long enough to accomplish whatever it is that needs the area, then they get
put back to floating.

> Who's gone full "ricing" of their desktop

No. Never saw the point myself.

> And finally which of you are monsters that leave a litter of various icons
> all over your desktops? Yuck.

You've revealed an opinion of your own there.... :) But, I've done this on the
win work machine before. I'm also primarily a visual-spatial learner, so to me
it is not a litter, it is the icons just where I left them.

What used to p __* me of about the work win machine was when the screen would
resize (external monitor vs. laptop panel) and win would rearrange the icon
locations. That screwed everything visual-spatial up related to the
organization. And what p __ __* me off even more was that when the big monitor
would be reattached, no one at MS thought things through enough to put the
icons back where they were the last time that screen was attached.

Eventually I just turned off the desktop icons, since having them randomly
move around was worse than simply not having them visible at all.

------
imjasonmiller
> Do you use a tiling window manager?

I have been more than happy with xmonad, my current tiling window manager [1].
I have been wanting to give sway [2] with Wayland a go as well. I like using
it due to the lack of distracting animation and having great keyboard support,
allowing me to be more productive — or at least feel like I am.

Besides servers, I didn't really do much with Linux until a year ago or so. I
ended up picking Arch after seeing Jon Gjengset's stream [3] and it having
great documentation. Still, it was a bit of a surprise to be met with a blank
screen after installation.

1\. [https://i.imgur.com/TwiH6ks.png](https://i.imgur.com/TwiH6ks.png)

2\. [https://github.com/swaywm/sway](https://github.com/swaywm/sway)

3\. [https://youtu.be/ycMiMDHopNc](https://youtu.be/ycMiMDHopNc)

